# Favorite games - thread



## Giaguara (Feb 28, 2003)

What games do you like to play?  

I'm not really into games ... so if I play anything, it's mostly Deimos Rising. I like that type of games.. (here)  .. the other few I play or have installed are XGates (like Xbill, those who use Linuxes might know .. you kill Bills that try to install Windows to Macs), pop-pop (arkanoid style, a bit childish) and Quake.

What about you?


----------



## Izzy (Feb 28, 2003)

CivIII and Diablo II (LOD)

I went through a period of time where I did nothing at all but play these games over and over and over again.  

Especially with Diablo and battle.net you can literally spend your whole day questing.  It's an addiction that I'm glad I finally got through.  If not I might be out on the street now begging for change


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 28, 2003)

call me "Mr. Illegal" i am personally a fan of ROM's SNES roms are cool because nintendo has moved way beyond that and they don't really care

emulating a PS on mac is cool espescally when you have an iShock II


----------



## mickeymoose (Mar 1, 2003)

nonononononononono...!!
you've gotta love Warcraft III(Blizzard)


----------



## chevy (Mar 1, 2003)

Quake


----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2003)

I once downloaded the WolfMP demo for Mac, before the game was even out on PC, and I played that demo for months (one map, internet multiplayer).
When the game hit the stores I bought it and played it till I got a PC. Then I bought the game for PC and kept playing...I'm hooked on Wolfenstein, can't stop playing.

Anywho, I rule this game and it's mostly what I play...this and Quake 3...


----------



## underdog (Mar 1, 2003)

I myself am in to MAX PAYNE. Got thru the first level..Keep getting killed on second, but am going to hang in there..


----------



## wyvern (Mar 2, 2003)

I play SOF2 and the Navy Seals (www.ns-co.net) and Threewave (www.threewave.com) mods for Quake 3. SOF2 not so much anymore... Navy Seals is better. Max Payne was a blast. I beat it on all three difficulties (but not New York Minute, never tried that one).


----------



## Trip (Mar 2, 2003)

Let's see here:

StarCraft (+BroodWar)
WarCraft (1, 2, and 3)
THPS (2 and 3)
Max Payne
Medal of Honor
Quake 3
Unreal Tournament
Descent 3
Nanosaur
Madden NFL 2001
StarWars: Jedi outcast
Spider-man
4x4 EVO
Alice
Black & White (Best game!)
Myst III
Red Faction

There are plenty more, but i won't bore you. 
Mac+games=heaven.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 2, 2003)

Quake 3
Civ 3
Diablo 2 
Starcraft 
and some others..


----------



## Jeffx342 (Mar 2, 2003)

Black and White!


----------



## Cat (Mar 3, 2003)

Games I played on my iBook:

Unreal Tournament
Diablo II (Classic & LoD)

Overall:
Prince of Persia, SimCity - Great classic oldies!
CIV I, II, III - I love these! 
Diablo
Quake III Arena
Baldurs Gate
Icewind Dale


----------



## substrate (Mar 3, 2003)

My favourite modernish games were Fallout and Fallout 2. My favourite games of all time are text adventures such as Zork, Planetfall, Curses etc.


----------



## hazmat (Mar 4, 2003)

My favorite all-time games are the LucasArts games, like the two original Monkey Islands and Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis.  I also really loved Prince of Persia 1 and 2.  I haven't really gotten into anything else, but do have RealMyst for OS X and do plan on playing it one of these days.....


----------



## Decado (Mar 4, 2003)

Moving backward in time...

Ghost recon
return to wolfenstein
Snes9x emulation with pad
StarCraft brood wars.
Oni
Myth 2
The marathon triology
Indiana jones - Fate of Atlantis
Monkey Island 2 (the best music ever)
Prince of Persia
Apache Strike
Dark castle
Uninvited
Deja vu


----------



## hazmat (Mar 4, 2003)

Decado: have you tried PoP 2?


----------



## suzerain (Mar 5, 2003)

All I know is that when Championship Manager 4 and SimCity 4 come out, I'm not going to get any damned work done...


----------



## Arden (Mar 5, 2003)

I like Battlefield 1942 (not Mac game, but should be, dammit!), Starcraft & Brood War, Myth 2, plus countless others.  Those are the ones that keep me going (until they die a horrible death-*cough* Myth 2 *cough cough*).  They have excellent multiplayer.

I liked MOHAA a lot, but I think Battlefield is much better.  It's like an upgrade.


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

I like every game except tetris. Everything else is amazingly fun.
Blizzard Games
Unreal Tournament
all Grand Theft Autos
Tony Hawk games
Those cool army games like Socom Navy Seals
aliens vs predator
The newest monkey island
Lucasarts STAR WARS games except for the strategy ones
AND THE LIST KEEPS GOING!


----------



## JetwingX (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by substrate _
> *My favourite modernish games were Fallout and Fallout 2. My favourite games of all time are text adventures such as Zork, Planetfall, Curses etc. *



they now have a UI version of zork ^^


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 6, 2003)

Civ 3
WarCraft III
Medal of Honor
Ghost Recon
Starcraft Broodwar


----------



## llyrwy (Mar 29, 2003)

Champsionship Manager 01/02

Championship Manager 4, when it is released in April.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 30, 2003)

Well ok... Let's go...
I'm mostly an Adventure game lover but I do like some other kinds.
- Riven (best game ever, still playing it even after doing it like a 100 times, Addicted to it)
-Exile
-Return to Zork (What a great trip)
-Last Express
-The Crystal Key
-Amerzone
-StarCraft
-WarCraft II & III (gotta play III on my PC, my G3 only has a 2MB Vram card, yeah, I know, shame on me but heh)
-Oni (Best controls and moves I've seen in a game)
-Quake I
-Deus Ex (That game is a blast)
-Sin
-F.A.K.K. (Gotta love Julie!)
-StarWars Racer
-Myth II
-Galactic Battleground
-RTCW
-Dope Wars (Hehehe, not good at it, I consume everything instead of selling it! LOL)
-Jazz Jackrabbit
And some more...
Yeah, I love gaming!


----------



## toast (Mar 30, 2003)

frag: *Unreal Tournament* (weekly basis)
distract: *Pocket Tanks* (find it fun)
reflect: *Warcraft I/II/III + StarCraft* (don' t have time anymore)

i don't play them but i had to quote them:
frag: *Quake III Arena* (highly addictive)
shoot: *Mars Rising*
distract: *Burning Rubber / Reckless Drivin'*


----------



## Perseus (Mar 30, 2003)

My list includes:

Emulators 
  iNES (8 bit nes the best console ever hehe)
  SNES9x
  MacMAME
  CPSMAME (so I can play Capcom arcade hits like Marvel vs. Capcom   )

Myst
Riven
The Legend of Kyrandia
Almost anything Ambrosia
Warcraft II (I stopped playing III)
SimCity 2000, 3000
Wolfenstein 3D
Doom I, II
Duke Nukem 3D
Battlefield 1942

 

-Perseus


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 30, 2003)

Currently playing:
Warcraft 3: TFT. You HAVE tyo get it when it goes retail, it makes the game SO muich better, seriously.


----------



## Androo (Mar 31, 2003)

Unreal Tournament:
Strike Force
Marathon Rampancy
Tactical Ops (it disappeared for mac)

Aliens vs Predator
All blizzard games (except the first 2 warcrafts... they make you feel like you drank warm milk)
All original Lucas Arts strategy games! Sam and Max, Day of the Tentacle 1 and 2, Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis (they will be filming a movie based on it), The Dig, and Full Throttle. Monkey Island 1-4 also!
I love SNES Roms too!


----------



## Arden (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toast _
> *distract: Burning Rubber / Reckless Drivin'*


I use to play that all the time, until I got the general strategy down pat and got bored with it.  It's too easy to kill everything now, and I'm too cheap to shell out the $12 for it (for your information, I've bought 1 (count it: 1) piece of shareware, I think ever: Ares).


----------



## bluemerchant (Mar 31, 2003)

I'd have to say Warcraft II, it's a classic. And I find myself playing around with it time to time over Warcraft III.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 13, 2003)

Ive tryed most things but nothing beats Diablo II. 
When I played that game I lost grip of time totally.

Now that Ive played it for so long Im always out on a lookout for a game that can match DII. 
Im still looking 
Even Neverwinternights wont pass (too much talk).

/G


----------



## chevy (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm still looking for something as fun and crazy as Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 13, 2003)

I still wonder howcome, since Diablo II was such a hit (and still is played all over the world), why did they stop all of the sudden with *just* one Expantion Set?

Mabye Im naive, mabye theres not much to expand more with DII. 

But then...what about a game like it. 
A "hack/slash with a little built in sell/buy, talk (but not as much as for instance Baldurs gate - I fall asleep while these caracters go on and on "yadda-yadda!")  ::sleepy:: 

A game built with the same graphics as in DII and not 3D totally.

As I said, still puzzles me that theres no real game out there that has the same ingredients as DII had/have.

But heck...one cant go on and on playing DII forever. There IS a limit 

-Thats when a similar game would be a nice backup, dont you guys think?!

/G


----------



## ul1984 (Apr 13, 2003)

favorite game all categories: Lineage
favorite shooter: original UT


----------



## mr. k (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *Games I played on my iBook:
> ...
> Overall:
> ...



WHERE DID YOU GET PRINCE OF PERSIA?  I swear that game shoulda won best game in the world award...  I played it all the time at my school when I was a kid.  It's so sweet.
anyone know if simcity 4 is comin out for mac's?
oh... almost forgot www.medievia.com .  New games ames these days are too hard for my poor old computer to run, I need more memory.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr. K _
> *WHERE DID YOU GET PRINCE OF PERSIA?  I swear that game shoulda won best game in the world award...  I played it all the time at my school when I was a kid.  It's so sweet.
> *



When you were a kid?  Damn you're making me feel old.  But yeah, Prince of Persia was awesome.  As is PoP 2.  I never played the third one.  The first two were rereleased on a CD, but for DOS/Windows.  Not sure about Mac.


----------



## Gogo (Apr 13, 2003)

There were releases of both Prince of Persia 1 & 2 for Mac; it's also one of the first games I ever owned.  As for my favs, here they are, going backwards in time:

Ghost Recon
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Fallout 2
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (playing the Time Gate conversion right now, pretty good)
Baldur's Gate 2
Quake 3 (ridiculously addictive, totally mindless)
Baldur's Gate
Diablo 2 & LOD (great game)
Unreal Tournament
Quake 2
Myth 2: Soulblighter (now playing the OS X version, quite nice)
Myth: The Fallen Lords
Quake
Escape Velocty, EV: Override, & EV: Nova (still playing)
Fallout
Marathon Infinity
Marathon 2: Durandal
Marathon
Prince of Persia 1 & 2
NES, SNES, GameBoy


----------



## mr. k (Apr 13, 2003)

i wonder if it's still avaliable anywhere... i doubt it's up for retail anywhere, im gonna hafta get creative about it.  i want it.  btw - another great game was lode runer for commodore 64... there had to be like 300 levels to that game i could never beat them all.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 13, 2003)

Wow, I just realized that the Prince of Persia Collection CD (Pop 1 and 2) I have that I got many years ago for DOS also works on the Mac, but won't launch in Classic.  It won't seem to run in anything more than 256 colors, and my 17" LCD Studio Display won't go anything less than Thousands.  I'll try booting to OS 9 and seeing if it will run there.  Here are the messages.


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 14, 2003)

All these new games with 1 or 2 exceptions do not have what it takes to let me enjoy them more than an hour the most...

However, MAME games are AWESOME! 3000 ROMS in perfect condition and counting   

Anyways, from the modern games I think I liked ONI and WARCRAFT3... I know... They don't match! 

Somone mentioned Duke Nukem 3D: THE GREAT FUN even if sometimes it was somewhat ::sleepy:: here and there...

Games from old: Dune 2 and its offsprings, old LucasArts and Sierra's adventure games (yes, even those with 2-16 colors) and the original Wolfenstein and Doom games! Of course other newer games improved the formula of those old games but according to me they lack one VERY important thing: Originality AND Fun! The modern games try to take their roles most of the time TOO seriously... While your character has an arsenal of 10 weapons and he/she can kill a dozen enemies at any given time while running at a steady speed for as long as he/she feels like it, he/she cannot jump more than a meter upwards because it is unreal! ::ha:: This and other stupidities ::alien:: me from modern games... Sure, I give 'em a go now and then but most of the time they are a letdown! And yes, I know that they have all those millions colors and multispeaker sounds and blah-blah but still they don't have the magic touch... And believe me, I and many people around here who are old enough to know those black & white or black & green or orange colored games can understand the difference in graphics and sound areas is huge but still...

-->  MAME rules  <--

Then again maybe PhotoShop is the greatest game of all time!


----------



## Androo (Apr 15, 2003)

Hmmm.. i change my decision to JEDI KNIGHT II!!!
i like it, i just got it. Multiplayer doesn't work for me, probably because my friend burnt this game for me.


----------



## eric halfabee (Apr 15, 2003)

My favs are in no particular order:

Close Combat 1 & 2
Combat Mission ?_both
Medal of Honor AA
Myth 1 & 2
Unreal

They are games that i actually paid for.

What I would like is a good tank sim game for the Mac in the vein of M1 Tank Platoon.

eric


----------



## drustar (Apr 15, 2003)

Deja Vu rocks on NES. I would have to say Medal of Honor, Street Fighter Series, and more Street Fighter. I don't even know if that franchise will be updated.


----------



## Arden (Apr 16, 2003)

Androo: You're not supposed to admit that!

I really like Battlefield 1942, and I play it every time I go to the Nexus because it's not Mac-compatible and it wouldn't run on any of my Macs if it were.


----------



## ksv (Apr 16, 2003)

the only games I play are civ2 and command&conquer on network. I'm kinda stuck in mid 90s


----------



## ksv (Apr 16, 2003)

oh, and visit http://mac.the-underdogs.org all


----------



## Arden (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv_
> *the only games I play are civ2 and command&conquer on network. I'm kinda stuck in mid 90s *


Not a thing wrong with that.  I've been playing Civ 2 a bit recently too, although I'd really like Civ 3.


----------



## KKJ (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *oh, and visit http://mac.the-underdogs.org all  *



Does anyon know for sure that abandonware is legal? I know that sites like that says so but I don't feel too convinced.

Is someone on this forum a lawyer?


----------



## ksv (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Not a thing wrong with that.  I've been playing Civ 2 a bit recently too, although I'd really like Civ 3. *



Have you tried Civ 3? I think it gets too newish, sort of "let's show them how good we are at making animated 3D graphics" principle. I don't like it  



> _Originally posted by KKJ _
> *Does anyon know for sure that abandonware is legal? I know that sites like that says so but I don't feel too convinced.
> 
> Is someone on this forum a lawyer? *



Most software companies open for copying when their games get old, the rest don't care about it. I've never heard about anyone getting in trouble for using or distributing abandonware unless it's been taken paid for


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 17, 2003)

Would any of you know where to get a version of Sky Jaguar-game that will run on OS X or just (Mac)mame? I have the original version of the game for MSX (Sky Jaguar, Konami, 1984) but I'd love to be able to play it on mac. The MSX is at my parents home, some 6600 miles from me ...


----------



## dlloyd (Oct 17, 2003)

I only play Dungeon Siege, because it's the only game I have. It rocks though!


----------

